# “Good things come to those who wait"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report*
*By Captain Chris Martin*

*Favorable Changes* 
But even with the winds being as frustrating as they are, it now appears as though this year's springtime transition period has finally decided to share itself with us. Now, if you're like me, you probably tend to associate the springtime transition period with that of spectacular trout fishing amidst the numerous open-water shell pads located throughout the SAB region.

*The Winds*
Unfortunately, the winds of late have not yet allowed us to take advantage of such hot shell action in SAB, but this past week alone has shown us improved water temperatures and the long-awaited return of this year's high concentrations of baitfish in the form of large mullet atop the shallows along sand and grass shorelines. Additionally, there are many other environmental changes taking place right now, with one of the more obvious ones being the reduction of major cool fronts as we progress through April and into May. But we have observed other favorable changes as well, with the most notable being an increase in the number of our catch-and-release of larger trout over the course of the past couple weeks. A few of our clients have experienced career-best landings, with one of these fish measuring in excess of 29 inches - a lot of the female trout are traveling "heavy" these days as they prepare for their spring spawn, and the consequential action is slowly becoming quite impressive. So, if you've been waiting for the right time to begin your coastal fishing assault this year and if you hold any faith (whatsoever) in the old adage, "Good things come to those who wait", then late April and early May might possibly be one of the best times for you to make plans for getting out on the water just as soon as humanly possible. Go get 'em!

*Right Time of The Day* 
Like I said earlier, there are a lot of changes taking place during springtime, but there are some things you can do as an angler that'll allow you to take full advantage of these changing times. You can begin by making it a point to always study and document the alterations and variations in patterns associated with the environmental and biological changes. For example, springtime wind directions are most always predominantly southern in origin with wind speeds increasing due to the rising in temperature of the offshore Gulf waters. So, start making note of fishable areas during southerly winds that produce the best. Work on your ability to notice the need to be at a particular place while operating under certain weather conditions or where to be at the right time of the day (a good practice throughout the year), and etch into your mind the fact that you don't need to spend precious time in areas that have not sufficiently produced for you under your current weather and wind conditions.

*Confidence is a Key* 
Another important reminder to you would be that you should consistently maintain complete focus on the task at hand - if you're going for quality fish, instead of mere quantity, learn to direct your full attention to that which you know from experience is going to help you realize a trophy catch. Remain confident by telling yourself over and over again that you have determined that today is the day that you're going to catch your best-ever trout. Bear in mind that you won't be taking boat breaks today. Nope, today you'll probably be required to grind it out all day long as you continue telling yourself that you can't, or won't, give up. I know that to some this may all sound like futile words of wisdom, but I speak from experience when I tell you that confidence is a key component to success in fishing. Try it next time you're out on the water and all-else fails&#8230;you might just (consequently) surprise yourself, and your personal record book.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Updates on wind*

Brutal wind down on the middle coast, but a few fish being caught. Several big trout & reds landed on Thursday.


----------

